# Ian wants to go to Argentina



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Ian has decided that he wants to go to Argentina. He has been reading WEB Griffin books for years and I think that is what has inspired the idea.

Anyway, I have found the guide books of little use. We have the Rough Guide and the Eye Witness guide.

I would like to exchange and would like to do an ongoing request. I have no idea where to request. Any information of what to request (I can exchange through both II and RCI) would be greatly appreciated.

Also, what areas to go to and what are must sees.

elaine


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 10, 2010)

Depends on what you want to do, when you are going (their seasons are opposite ours in North America) and what your interests are.

There's wine region of San Martin and the Mendoza region.  There is the lake region of Bariloche (which is also the chocolateria capital).  Don't forget about the great city of Buenos Aires.  At the far north, you have Iguazu Falls (a must visit).  To the far south, you have Calafate and the amazing glaciers in the region.  More glaciers and the like in Tier del Fuego (sp?).


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 19, 2010)

We are interested in Iguazu Falls and Buenos Aires. Ian may be interested in Tier del Fuego and Bariloche, but I am not. 

elaine


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 19, 2010)

We've only been to Buenos Aires once, for a couple of days prior to a SA cruise.  We enjoyed shopping in the Recoleta (?) shopping district, and seeing the old, old buildings. They had some great prices on leather goods.
Also, if you go there, don't miss a side trip to La Boca, a colorful district with Tango demonstrations, mimes, wildly painted buildings...a very different and entertaining place.


----------



## djyamyam (Aug 19, 2010)

How long do you plan to be there?  Iguazu is near the equator so will be very warm.  You really don't need to spend more than a couple/three days there.  Other than the falls, there's not a lot in the area other than a few missions.  

You could spend quite a while in Buenos Aires.  We're not big city folks so didn't spend much time there on our couple trips.  We prefered to exlore the other regions.  If you went to Tier del Fuego and Iguazu, you'd literally be going to the coldest region and the hotest region (close to Antartica and equator).  I made the mistake of doing it backwards and going to the hotest place first.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 20, 2010)

I can bear the heat, but not the cold. There is no way that I am going to Patagonia. I lived in Chicago for 2 years and that was enough cold for me to last a lifetime. My parents live in Astoria, Oregon where a warm day in summer is 65 degrees. I freeze in August there.

While last week when Texas was sizzling, I got warm. It was 105 degrees. That is hot, but I can stand the heat, just not the cold. Hot and humid doesn't bother me too much. I wouldn't plan on being at the falls more than a day or two. Really, it's water rushing over an edge. I love it. I am amazed by it, but I don't see myself being enraptured by it. 

I think spending most of our time in Buenos Aires and at the beach is more to my liking. 

This afternoon, I spent some time reading Ian's Let's Go Guide to Argentina. Because of that research, I am more interested in the art museums in Buenos Aires and also the wineries in the outlying areas. A country that stretches from the Equator to so close to Antarctica has got to be huge. I know we will not be able to see it all. 

I sure would appreciate a list of sites that you believe are "cannot miss this" if you are in Argentina. 

I have just about decided that the Plaza San Martin is the timeshare that we will request. It appears to be centrally located to the most important sites in Buenos Aires. 

I figure that we will have to fly to the area near the Falls. It will be too far to drive. I assume that a hotel will be better than a timeshare because I do not want to spend more than a day or two there. 

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 20, 2010)

Elaine, take a look at www.gate1travel.com They have arranged custom itineraries for us and have some packages around Brazil and Argentina 'Land only' so you can have your TS vacation and join a tour while there. It may not mesh with your schedule, but it's worth a phone call. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 22, 2010)

WoW Jim - they have some amazing deals!

I love the idea of having the flexibility of the add-on tours instead of being locked into a set itinerary. 

elaine


----------

